
Drank App – Never wait in a long line at bars again - mrerlicliao
Hello Hacker News,<p>We wanted to share that we are about to launch our MVP in a couple weeks, and invite all of you to join the waitlist!<p>Drank allows mobile orders at your favorite bars, breweries, and brewpubs. Never wait in a long line again!  Think Starbucks app meets Untappd, where users can order via their phones, and then walk up to a dedicated express lane to pick up their drink(s).<p>No more fighting for a bartender&#x27;s attention!<p>Let&#x27;s get hoppin&#x27;...<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dranktab.com&#x2F;<p>-Eric
======
taylorepp
Nice! Friday beers & happy hour just got better. Getting the bartenders
attention can be so frustrating when its packed.

~~~
mrerlicliao
There has to be something better! It's almost impossible to get a drink,
during Happy Hour in San Francisco.

